
Ubuntu (and eOS et al) login screen privacy issue still unfixed, X11 blamed - minxomat
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screensaver/+bug/1280300/comments/19
======
mtgx
This is why I never liked the idea of X11-based "secure snaps", and preferred
flatpaks over it. And now snaps won't even use Mir anymore, and I don't know
if they plan to use Wayland either. Flatpaks is Wayland-only.

